# Typing Accents into Posts



## Hillbilly

For months I have been using alternate key shortcuts for typing accents.  I learned this and other tricks from the sticky notes in the Italian-English forum.

These shortcuts don't work in tryping posts.  In fact, the alt key apparently serves a different function and takes the browser to a different web page on the web site.

The only way I know to type accents into the forum is to type them into another program, usually Word, and paste them into the post.

Surely there is a better way?


----------



## Jana337

The best way is to read the first sticky in this forum and ask again if you can't find a satisfactory solution.


----------



## Carrie2

The thing is it depends on your keyboard. I'm assuming you have a standard US keyboard. I can only speak for Europe, but here each country has its own standard keyboard. In Spain, for example, there are keys for ´, ¨, ñ, ¿, ¡ and other signs which don't exist in English and therefore aren't included in the keyboards of English-speaking countries. French keyboards also have´, `, ^, etc., etc., and have some of the letters in different places (Q and A are swapped round, for instance). German keyboards have a β on them, as well as ¨.

The key shortcuts you mention are designed specifically for when you don't have the keys you need on your keyboard.


----------



## Hillbilly

Oops, my bad.

"This forum" refers to the comments and suggestion forum.

Sorry Jana.  Now I understand.


----------



## Jana337

Hillbilly said:


> Oops, my bad.
> 
> "This forum" refers to the comments and suggestion forum.
> 
> Sorry Jana.  Now I understand.


No problem.  

By the way, I don't claim the CS sticky is perfect and you may still have questions after reading it. It's an ongoing project and I will gladly improve or update it if I get some feedback.


----------



## fsabroso

Hillbilly said:


> .../
> These shortcuts don't work in tryping posts.  In fact, the alt key apparently serves a different function and takes the browser to a different web page on the web site.



Hi:

Are you using Firefox?


> From Sticky note:
> Firefox users:
> 
> Attempts to use Alt combinations will often result in interferences with access keys*. That is, instead of producing a letter, you end up on another page.
> 
> Make sure that your numeric keyboard is activated. Notebook users will have to use the Fn key to activate the integrated numeric keyboard.
> 
> If you never use access keys, you can disable them to avoid problems with Alt combinations. How to do it: Type *about:config *in your address bar. Scroll down and find "ui.key.generalAccessKey." Double-click it and set the value to 0.
> 
> * Access keys - shortcuts that help you navigate the forum more quickly. Examples:
> Alt + 1 - forum homepage
> Alt + 2 - new posts
> Alt + 4 - search
> Alt + 5 - FAQ
> Alt + x - open the advanced reply window
> Alt + s - submit a reply / send a PM / save your settings (depending on where you are)
> Alt + arrows - back and forward button


----------



## roxcyn

Okay, I don't like the alt keys.  If you are using Windows, go into Control Panel and select Regional and Language Options

Click Languages

Then Details

Click ADD

Select: Spanish Traditional Sort (I'll explain why later)

Click Okay for everything.  

Then in the start menu you will see EN, you can hold down alt shift and you will see it change to ES.  

Now when you are in ES the key next to the P becomes "`" so you can type something like: "Non c'è"  or "È troppo tardi".  (if you choose the Italian keyboard there is no option for "`" that is why many people write " 'E troppo tardi").

If you have a Macintosh you can go into International Preferences and choose Spanish -- ISO (which is the same as Spanish Traditional in Windows).  Have a nice day.

Pablo


----------



## Hillbilly

Fsabroso,

  Yes, I use Firefox.  I love it.

  If I understand you correctly, it comes down to a trade-off.  Disabling the access keys makes it possible to use the Alt keys for accents, but it sacrifices the forum short-cut keys.

  Pablo, I like the alt keys.  It’s good that our computers offer choices.

  With my computer I can type  “ “  with the installed Italian keyboard by using the shift key and 2.  However, the only way I have found to type  «  »  is to click on the insert drop down menu, and then symbol.  That makes me wonder if, for instance, the installed Windows keyboard on an American computer called “Italian (Italy)” is really the same as the keyboard used in Italy. 

  Thanks to all for your suggestions and information.


----------



## Jana337

Hillbilly said:


> That makes me wonder if, for instance, the installed Windows keyboard on an American computer called “Italian (Italy)” is really the same as the keyboard used in Italy.


I think so. Click.

I toggle between several layouts and it is the fastest and most efficient way in my opinion. I too love access keys.  It is not very difficult memorize the positions of several accented letters. However, you will hate symbols like ; ( ) % " because they are totally misplaced (from the point of view of this ethnocentrist) on the English keyboard. Try this. You can use your usual English keyboard and click on letters you need.


----------



## roxcyn

I still prefer using what the system has to give us.  You cannot use the alt keys on a laptop.  Plus when you change the language it gives you the keyboard that they have.  .  Have a nice day.  Here is all the accents you get if you use the Spanish version: 
http://www2.ku.edu/~egarc/software/keyboards/spanish.html 

Pablo


----------

